# Is it real ESP guitar or fake? (ESP USA Eclipse II 24/7)



## Sfory (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi, want to buy this guitar.
Please help detect is it real or not?


----------



## feraledge (Oct 2, 2015)

That is a real ESP Standard Series Eclipse 7. Made in Japan 2012.


----------



## Sfory (Oct 2, 2015)

feraledge said:


> That is a real ESP Standard Series Eclipse 7. Made in Japan 2012.



There are no chinese replica exist?
I saw many replicas, which is exactly same with another ESP, but can't find replica for that guitar.
You didn't see something wrong with that guitar?
If everything ok, it will be great.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm not an ESP expert, but from the attention to details (battery cover, sperzel tuners, etc...) it seems 100% LEGIT


----------



## knet370 (Oct 2, 2015)

legit


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 2, 2015)

chinese are good at gibson LPs, but not much to a eclipse, specially the 24 frets, dnt think they do that

maybe do a quick trip to the ESP forums, they should be able to tell you better, plus they might have a serial number calculator so they could tell if its real and when excactly was made


----------



## Sfory (Oct 2, 2015)

A-Branger said:


> chinese are good at gibson LPs, but not much to a eclipse, specially the 24 frets, dnt think they do that
> 
> maybe do a quick trip to the ESP forums, they should be able to tell you better, plus they might have a serial number calculator so they could tell if its real and when excactly was made



ESP USA told, that they didn't have this serial, but its not mean that it not legit. It just can be sold in Japan.
Actually seller told, that bought it in Japan. I wrote mail to Japan ESP, but they don't response yet.


----------



## Edika (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm not an ESP expert either but seems like a Japan ESP model.


----------



## col (Oct 2, 2015)

Edika said:


> I'm not an ESP expert either but seems like a Japan ESP model.



This. Looks legit to me.


----------



## Duvell (Oct 2, 2015)

Capital letter ESP logo but USA standard w/ sperzel?
and the truss rod cover...

But I find something...
http://www.espguitars.com/forums/1963218/posts/2050626-eclipse-ii-usa-24-7-and-eclipse-db-maple-board

I think it's a product between the period of esp standard and E-II.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Oct 2, 2015)

It's a 2012 model, looks to be stock and perfectly normal  It's not made in USA, just spec'd to conform to trademark laws (i.e. not looking like a Gibson too much).


----------



## will_shred (Oct 2, 2015)

What makes you think it might be a fake? Because everything looks right for an Eclipse down to the neck joint.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 2, 2015)

Sfory said:


> ESP USA told, that they didn't have this serial, but its not mean that it not legit. It just can be sold in Japan.
> Actually seller told, that bought it in Japan. I wrote mail to Japan ESP, but they don't response yet.



They only label this USA outside of the U.S., so ESP US most likely wouldn't have this serial. It's legit. SS is standard series, 12 is 2012. The rest is the day and the production off of that day. If this is a fake, it's exceptional, but I have zero hesitation saying it is definitely legit.


----------



## Dewswimmer (Oct 2, 2015)

the guitar is real. 
Serial #, Tuners, even a neck cover. If you don't trust to a forum members - you`d better write to esp support.


----------



## Humbuck (Oct 2, 2015)

Legit...and fairly rare! Hard to get one with that ESP logo! Get it!


----------



## GraemeH (Oct 2, 2015)

If you've found a counterfeiter who can round off the fret ends like ESP do as those pictures show, then pass me his contact details, I'll give him my business. If that's a fake it's better made than most brands' guitars.


----------



## TedEH (Oct 2, 2015)

I would have guessed it's real just from the look of the inside of the case.  My last Ltd case I got in 2006 looked like it was made from the same material. I don't know what it is, but I've only ever seen it in ESP/Ltd cases. It's always had a weird smell to it too... or mine does anyway.

Anyway, I'm also curious what prompted you to suspect it might be a fake?


----------



## Sfory (Oct 2, 2015)

TedEH said:


> I would have guessed it's real just from the look of the inside of the case.  My last Ltd case I got in 2006 looked like it was made from the same material. I don't know what it is, but I've only ever seen it in ESP/Ltd cases. It's always had a weird smell to it too... or mine does anyway.
> 
> Anyway, I'm also curious what prompted you to suspect it might be a fake?



price, which is about 40% off, from brand new.


----------



## bnzboy (Oct 2, 2015)

looks legit to me


----------



## feraledge (Oct 2, 2015)

Sfory said:


> price, which is about 40% off, from brand new.



Nothing suspect there. I've seen good condition Eclipses go for like $500-600 within the last year, some of which were selling new (right before E-II) in the $1800-1900 range.


----------



## cpfc_fan (Oct 2, 2015)

It certainly appears to be my friend. Take the plunge and buy buy buy.


----------



## Mangle (Oct 2, 2015)

Ebony board, fully bound, Sperzel locking tuners.... what's not to like? Like a couple others have said, If that's a fake, it's a damn nice one!


----------



## Sfory (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks all. You are really helpful.
Today I bought this guitar. Sounds awesome!!!
100% legit.

Thank you guys.


----------



## Musiscience (Oct 4, 2015)

Sfory said:


> Thanks all. You are really helpful.
> Today I bought this guitar. Sounds awesome!!!
> 100% legit.
> 
> Thank you guys.



Congrats it looks amazing!


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 4, 2015)

Can't wait for the NGD thread for this!


----------

